# Neue HDD, aber trotzdem langsam****



## multimolti (2. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir neulich eine neue externe HDD bestellt, die heute angekommen ist. Leider merke ich aber grade beim Kopieren von Daten, dass diese recht langsam ist (meinem Gefuehl nach, 18.0MB/sec bei grossen Dateien). Das duerfte aber eigentlich nicht sein, ausser es gibt irgendwelche Probleme mit der Abwaertskompabilitaet.

Die HDD: 2000GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Das Case: Inter-Tech HDD Case GD-35621 3,5", USB 3.0

Mein PC kann KEIN UBS3.0, sondern nur 2.0, und das Case kann KEIN SATA 6GB/s sondern nur das normale SATA II, wodurch aber eigentlich keine Probleme auftreten sollten, oder?

Meine andere Externe ist nur mit USB2.0 und SATA II ausgeruestet, aber auf die kann ich locker mit 34MB/s kopieren.

Warum ist's bei der neuen so langsam?

Danke fuer eure Hilfe!


----------



## chmee (2. November 2011)

Was für ein USB-ATA Controller ist in dem Gehäuse verbaut? Antwort nicht nötig, es geht um die Tatsache, dass verschiedene Controllerchips unterschiedlich gut sind. Bei USB2 und theoretischen ~60MB/s sind Werte um 40MB/s schon sehr gut.

Hast Du den Test am gleichen USB-Port gemacht?
Was für Daten werden da testweise kopiert? Bei sehr vielen kleinen Dateien wird die Datenrate stets niedriger sein als bei großen Dateien.

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (2. November 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du den Test am gleichen USB-Port gemacht?


Nicht gleicher Port, aber der direkt daneben. Die sollten ja gleichwertig sein.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Was für Daten werden da testweise kopiert? Bei sehr vielen kleinen Dateien wird die Datenrate stets niedriger sein als bei großen Dateien.


 
Deswegen habe ich oben extra "grosse Dateien" geschrieben, ich kopier grad 284GB mit Dateigroessen zwischen 700MB und 12GB.

Also kann einfach der Controller des Cases schrott sein? Na toll, was bringt's mir dann dass das USB3.0 hat? Ich dachte ich investier schon mal in die Zukunft...


----------



## chmee (2. November 2011)

Naja, nicht gleich pauschalisieren. Kann sein, dass USB2 nur mittelmäßig implementiert ist, USB3 aber gut funktioniert. Oder anders: Gehen wir davon aus, dass der Controller 40% des theoretischen Maximums kann, dann wird das unter USB2 schnell spürbar (wie jetzt gerade..), während unter USB3 kein Einschnitt zu spüren ist (HDD kann eh "nur" max 130MB/s).


mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (2. November 2011)

Ok, das macht natuerlich Sinn. Gut, danke... naechstes mal doch erst die Testberichte lesen und nicht von der Angabe "USB 3.0" blenden lassen!


----------



## multimolti (3. November 2011)

Glaubst du, es lohnt sich doch noch ein anderes Gehaeuse zu kaufen? An der Platte darf es wohl kaum liegen, oder? Die hat zwar anscheinend nur 5400 RPM, aber damit muessen trotzdem mehr als 15MB/sec drin sein! Momentan sogar nur 11.2MB/sec....


----------



## chmee (3. November 2011)

Wenns Dir am USB2 wichtig ist, dann solltest Du im Netz erstmal nach Empfehlungen forsten - sonst erwischst Du beim nächsten Mal wieder einen suboptimalen USB/ATA-Wandler   Dass die Platte an sich zu langsam ist, darf man bezweifeln. Platten mit 15MB/s gab es etwa 1998.

Wenn Du basteln willst, baust Du das andere Gehäuse mal leer und testest:
(A) alte HDD im neuen Gehäuse
und
(B) neue HDD im alten Gehäuse.

Danach solltest Du wissen, wer nicht richtig tickt.

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (3. November 2011)

Gut gut, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen.


----------

